# "Merckx is famous for hiring many different builders"



## dolomite (Sep 3, 2009)

I had a little work done on my Corsa 01 today at a local shop, and one of the mechanics said that "Merckx is famous for having many different builders weld his frames. We had four Team Motorola frames in here, and each frame was completely different." I needed one of the little screws that hold the axle straight, and he was saying they might be hard to find since Merckx frames were so irregular from one to the next. 

Is there some basis in fact for this, or is this bikeshop b.s.? I heard his carbon frames are sourced from other factories, but I thought all the steel frames were made at his factory in Belgium.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

That shop needs to check their facts........All of the steel frames were made in Meise at the Merckx factory. How many people actually held the brazing torch is anybody's guess but I'd guess the number is pretty small as most of Eddy's employees have been there for many, many years. I've never heard of the build quality of Merckx frames varying wildly, but the paint schemes and combinations do vary quite a bit. 

All of the Merckx frames I've owned have all been high quality and not what I'd consider sloppy or careless. Sure there are minor differences here or there, but that's what you get when an artisan builds your bike and not a machine in Taiwan. 

And what screws are you talking about that hold the axle straight?


----------



## dolomite (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks--I knew that framemakers like Colnago have sourced their frames from different places, I just had never heard that about Merckx. I take what these guys say with a grain of salt, ever since a bikeshop employee told me, on the eve of a trip to Montana, that the (mtb) riding there was really great, but it rained all the time.

by screws I meant the dropout screws in the back, don't know the word for them, whatever holds the quick release even in the dropouts.


----------



## racermech (Jan 15, 2009)

The screws should not be too hard to get, most of the frames run a campy or campy style dropuout. If it is the aluminum frame it might be a bit different.

As far as the old team frames. The shop I use to work at had a connection to get frames before they actually went on sale. I personally had 2, and still have 1. Yes there where lots of different types of frames, different tube sets and custom geometries. With the exception of the Ti frames (made by litespeed) we always believed everything came from the Merckx factory. Some frames we got still had the inventory tags from the factory and they where direct from Mercxk.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

dolomite said:


> Thanks--I knew that framemakers like Colnago have sourced their frames from different places, I just had never heard that about Merckx. I take what these guys say with a grain of salt, ever since a bikeshop employee told me, on the eve of a trip to Montana, that the (mtb) riding there was really great, but it rained all the time.
> 
> by screws I meant the dropout screws in the back, don't know the word for them, whatever holds the quick release even in the dropouts.


The folks on this board that I have the most respect for in terms of their knowledge AND experience of vintage steel (Kjmunc is on that list) have high regard for the consistency in production at Merckx. They may not always have been the prettiest lugs, but the ride makes up for it. I have owned seven, and none of them disappointed. Eddy strikes me as the type of guy that would not allow his name to go on a bike that did not meet his standards.
While I have never owned a Colnago, I have seen some up close that I would not want to own. That's all I know.

b21


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Do you know where the carbon frames are made - i know its italy but not sure by whom?


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

The new carbon is just rebadged Pinarello product with Merckx angles. Toray carbon all around, which despite some claims otherwise, I have a hard time believing they ship to Italy for lay-up. If it's not made in Meise it doesn't matter....might as well do it in Taiwan and get the best know how. 

As for the drop-out screws, I had a similar prob with my MX-Leader (one was damaged in shipping). Any bike shop woth their salt will have a Campy drop out screw laying around. If not shoot me an email and I might have one somewhere for you.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Non of Eddy's carbon frame are made in Meise - they have never been only the Alu & yesteryears Steel were ever made there. As far as I know none of the Belgium manufacturers make their carbon frames in house as Muswee uses Billato and Ridley used an Italian too before switching.


----------



## Nurgen Pete (Jul 29, 2006)

kjmunc said:


> The new carbon is just rebadged Pinarello product with Merckx angles. Toray carbon all around, which despite some claims otherwise, I have a hard time believing they ship to Italy for lay-up. If it's not made in Meise it doesn't matter....might as well do it in Taiwan and get the best know how.


As far as I know, most Pinarellos are made by Giant in Taiwan (they make the Colnago CLX-frames too), and they have a rep for beeing one of the best manufacturers of carbon frames in the biz.
Just like the Merckx Ti-frames were built by Litespeed - essentially the best place to have a ti-frame built in the 90's, but built to Eddy Merckx' specifications and geometries.
I have a feeling that Giant manufacturing know-how and Pinarello technology and access to high end carbon fibers, etc combined with Merckx ideas on handling, fit and geometries will result in a pretty darn good bike.


----------



## bolo yeung (Jul 14, 2008)

dolomite said:


> I needed one of the little screws that hold the axle straight, and he was saying they might be hard to find since Merckx frames were so irregular from one to the next.......



did your friend in the LBS manage to source these "hard to find" rear fork end adjusters screws? Im sorry but I think he was talking rubbish. Ive fitted new adjuster screws to three EM frames (80/90's) without any problems due to size variations.

Adjuster screws: 
http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/product-...e-Adjusters--35-mm-Length--Per-Pair-11607.htm

I use this tap to remove any grit/grease build up:
http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/product-...0.5-mm-for-Dropout-Alignment-Screws-19838.htm


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

toonraid said:


> Non of Eddy's carbon frame are made in Meise - they have never been only the Alu & yesteryears Steel were ever made there. As far as I know none of the Belgium manufacturers make their carbon frames in house as Muswee uses Billato and Ridley used an Italian too before switching.


Ridleys have never been made outside of the Far East. Every Ridley I've had over the past 5 years has come with a pack slip printed with Chinese characters.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Pre 06 they were being made in Italy - that's when there was a lot of breaks on Excal and Damo models - apparently since they switched to far east quality has improved a lot with less warranty claims.


----------

